# Deer weight's after field dressing.



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

*Deer weight after field cleaning.*​
Under 30 lbs.12.13%31-50 lbs.00.00%51-70 lbs510.64%71-90 lbs.48.51%91-120 lbs.919.15%121-150 lbs.612.77%151-170 lbs.1021.28%171-200 lbs.612.77%Over 200 lbs.612.77%


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

I am just curious as to some sizes. I understand that some folks take the big one's and some prefer small with spot's for the tenderest eat's. I am just curious. This is for my info and not to start any crap about size and score's and stuff like that.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Bump


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

bump


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

OK who picked under 30 pounds? What the heck are you shooting? Jackrabbits!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Remington 7400 said:


> OK who picked under 30 pounds? What the heck are you shooting? Jackrabbits!


 ya really maybe Jackrabbits, OR SQUIRRELS     :beer:


----------

